# Kenandai Sin Against Nature Chimera



## xchairity_casex

Saturday i paid my sisters boyfreind to run us all 3 down to chicago to pick up my new girl.
originally i was supposed to be getting a pup from a litter in NOV, but he had a litter from this female instead of a litter from another female later on.
she is 8 weeks old and is a cocky, sassy lil thing! she was the alpha female and is very bold and head strong towards other dogs but very sweet and loving towards people.
shes going to be alot of work but im up for the challenge!

depending how she develops she may be my first show dog!
im going to beging working on her to be a certified therapy dog as well!
okay okay so here she is! (please forgive the pics the trip to chicago was in total 22 hour drive and i took the pics while driving and since ive been home (3 hours)
i will take better ones tomorrow maybe if i get the time



























































oh, thats tape on her ears, the breeder wants me to leave it on for a week to help her ears stand straighter (no they have not been cropped )


----------



## magicre

she is so little...and so cute.

does she have a boo boo on her forehead?

cesar looks at her as if she might be an appetiser LOL


----------



## xchairity_casex

yeh, shes got some bites on her from her siblings, she had 3 brothers


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Like I said on fb, I LOVE BLACK BRINDLES!!!! So flippin cute! I can't wait to watch her grow up!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

And we never saw XCharity CaseX again because she was so busy with her puppy. LOL


She is gorgeous. HAve Fun!


----------



## xchairity_casex

We are expecting her head to fill out much more, heres a few family members of hers
mom








dad as a puppy
(dont have any side shots of him as an adult)









grandma on dads side









grandpa on moms side









so as you can see, this breeder breeds very strong heads in his dogs so our fingers are crossed for this girl, if her head and bite are good she will be a show dog


----------



## magicre

i know you've wanted this for a long time.....i'm so pleased for you.

her experiences with her brothers hopefully will tire cesar out LOL


----------



## chowder

Congrats on your new baby!!! It's that time of year for babies and yours is a beauty. That car ride is a killer, isn't it? I'm so glad you finally got your new baby.


----------



## xchairity_casex

HAHA i think it will. shes a cocky lil snot shes trying to plan tug of war with Cesar
shes 8 pounds hes 60.
she will also chase him around as fast as she can, which isnt very LOL


----------



## SonyaBullyDog

Found them!

Congratulations on your new addition! She is super cute! I don't know anything about confirmation, but I think the parents look gorgeous! Are mom and dad related? They look so similar!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Congrats! What a cutie!


----------



## xchairity_casex

SonyaBullyDog said:


> Found them!
> 
> Congratulations on your new addition! She is super cute! I don't know anything about confirmation, but I think the parents look gorgeous! Are mom and dad related? They look so similar!



nope, no one is related, all are health tested, and both mum and dad have perfect scissor bites.
thats apart of the reason i choose this breeder, he has been breeding for a LONG LONG time to create THIS look in his dogs he is VERY picky about who he breeds with, alot of breeders will breed with any dog that has a CH title, he breeds for not only titles but also the looks he is trying to produce. its hard to find that a breeder who produces dogs that have one specific look. i think the only other breed i have seen that has a disinct look is the ANN DEES lines but those line are going to hell fast due to them breeding to whatever.

mum has parents with CH titles from the UK and Germany, dad has Australian CHs and UK Chs titled dogs.

okay, im sure alot of people are reading this part lie 
"HUH???"
so i will not muddle you anymore just know that this guy is an AMAZING breeder!! his dogs are on taste of the wild, we awere talking about raw, he said he missed having his dogs on raw diet the reason he stopped was due to his wife, he is always vsiting mexico with family and his waife stays with the dogs and she is disgusted by the raw meat.

we got to his house at 6:30, didnt leave till 12:00 because we were talking so much, he offerd us dinner and beer HAHA! he wanted us to come earlier in the day to show us around chicago and so we could go out to eat together us and his family but he was called into work and was bummed.
i swear if i EVER buy another BT its gonna be from him hes great!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers

I'm still following haha 

So he shows in UKC I'm guessing? Btw, those dogs looks amazing, congrats on your puppy!


----------



## meggels

xchairity_casex said:


> nope, no one is related, all are health tested, and both mum and dad have perfect scissor bites.
> thats apart of the reason i choose this breeder, he has been breeding for a LONG LONG time to create THIS look in his dogs he is VERY picky about who he breeds with, alot of breeders will breed with any dog that has a CH title, he breeds for not only titles but also the looks he is trying to produce. its hard to find that a breeder who produces dogs that have one specific look. i think the only other breed i have seen that has a disinct look is the ANN DEES lines but those line are going to hell fast due to them breeding to whatever.
> 
> mum has parents with CH titles from the UK and Germany, dad has Australian CHs and UK Chs titled dogs.
> 
> okay, im sure alot of people are reading this part lie
> "HUH???"
> so i will not muddle you anymore just know that this guy is an AMAZING breeder!! his dogs are on taste of the wild, we awere talking about raw, he said he missed having his dogs on raw diet the reason he stopped was due to his wife, he is always vsiting mexico with family and his waife stays with the dogs and she is disgusted by the raw meat.
> 
> we got to his house at 6:30, didnt leave till 12:00 because we were talking so much, he offerd us dinner and beer HAHA! he wanted us to come earlier in the day to show us around chicago and so we could go out to eat together us and his family but he was called into work and was bummed.
> i swear if i EVER buy another BT its gonna be from him hes great!




He sounds great lol! I love having that close relationship with a breeder. The woman I bought Murph from, I moved in a month later to help her with puppies lol, and she's like my second mother. I want anyone I buy a dog from to be a friend, someone who I can go to and talk to, not buy the dog from and then never hear from them again.


----------



## xchairity_casex

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I'm still following haha
> 
> So he shows in UKC I'm guessing? Btw, those dogs looks amazing, congrats on your puppy!


he shows in Mexico, and US


----------



## xchairity_casex

Cesar and chimera are fast freinds


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

I love that second picture, so cute!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers

xchairity_casex said:


> he shows in Mexico, and US


In AKC or UKC? Or even IABCA? That one's a bit more rare.


----------



## whiteleo

Who is the breeder? Cute girl!


----------



## xchairity_casex

whiteleo said:


> Who is the breeder? Cute girl!


She is from Kenandai.


----------



## xchairity_casex

The dogs are AKC registery, as for the other regestries, im not sure entierly!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers

xchairity_casex said:


> The dogs are AKC registery, as for the other regestries, im not sure entierly!


Ok cool! Have fun with the showing if you get too! I'm personally hooked on it


----------



## xchairity_casex

thanks! i really hope i get to! we are going to wait and see how her head fills out and her bite, mom and dad had perfect bites and mom and dad and grandparents all had great heads and great bodies so hopefully!

if not however she will still be my girl as i still plan on getting her CGC certificate AND do therapy work with her.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers

I would love to get into therapy work with Duke too. If he finishes soon I want to start after hopefully. Although I have to check out the whole no raw fed dogs thing too.


----------



## xchairity_casex




----------



## Tobi

Grandma is AMAZING!!! AMAZING AMAziNG!!!! 

Your little one is a doll, you will have so much fun with her! i'm sure she's already a handful! I noticed on her back legs is that brindling or hairloss? it's the one where she is stacking, i love the little battlemark on her head, i remember the days of everybody in our house bleeding daily from those damned teeth.


----------



## meggels

Tobi said:


> Grandma is AMAZING!!! AMAZING AMAziNG!!!!
> 
> Your little one is a doll, you will have so much fun with her! i'm sure she's already a handful! I noticed on her back legs is that brindling or hairloss? it's the one where she is stacking, i love the little battlemark on her head, i remember the days of everybody in our house bleeding daily from those damned teeth.



Looks like heavy brindling, Murphs back legs are like that too.


----------



## xchairity_casex

Tobi said:


> Grandma is AMAZING!!! AMAZING AMAziNG!!!!
> 
> Your little one is a doll, you will have so much fun with her! i'm sure she's already a handful! I noticed on her back legs is that brindling or hairloss? it's the one where she is stacking, i love the little battlemark on her head, i remember the days of everybody in our house bleeding daily from those damned teeth.


yup its brindle shes black brindle and white he coat is sooo shiney!! im not used to such a healthy puppy coat! thats what happens when you buy pups from poor breeders then buy from a good breeder, he spends 200 dollars in dog food per week because he buys the good stuff.

oh yes a deffinate handful she is and going to be! shes SOOO independent and bold! i put Cesar on the treadmill this morning and i had to keep taking her off because she would climb on it then get thrown off theb ack then climb RIGHT back on again! she climbed on about 12 times before i took her away from it!

and when she wants somthing she will make the most viscious noises! she will snarl and growl and spit like a cat!

but i will say one thing so far bull terriers are the EASIEST dogs to crate train! first night i put her in the crate, she thru a tantrum slamming around, growling, barking biteing everything in sight, then wimperd and whined then went to sleep 9all within he span on about 20 minutes)
second night i put her in she swent right to sleep without a peep only wimpering slighty when seh had to go potty and going right back into bed to sleep last night was the same!

wheres my sisters toy oodle would cry for HOURS all night long for like the first 3 months!


----------



## Tobi

xchairity_casex said:


> yup its brindle shes black brindle and white he coat is sooo shiney!! im not used to such a healthy puppy coat! thats what happens when you buy pups from poor breeders then buy from a good breeder, he spends 200 dollars in dog food per week because he buys the good stuff.
> 
> oh yes a deffinate handful she is and going to be! shes SOOO independent and bold! i put Cesar on the treadmill this morning and i had to keep taking her off because she would climb on it then get thrown off theb ack then climb RIGHT back on again! she climbed on about 12 times before i took her away from it!
> 
> and when she wants somthing she will make the most viscious noises! she will snarl and growl and spit like a cat!
> 
> but i will say one thing so far bull terriers are the EASIEST dogs to crate train! first night i put her in the crate, she thru a tantrum slamming around, growling, barking biteing everything in sight, then wimperd and whined then went to sleep 9all within he span on about 20 minutes)
> second night i put her in she swent right to sleep without a peep only wimpering slighty when seh had to go potty and going right back into bed to sleep last night was the same!
> 
> wheres my sisters toy oodle would cry for HOURS all night long for like the first 3 months!


I've noticed the crate training ease with them as well, i've had apbt's, huskies, rotties, and they were all so insane when left alone in their crate even when they were "used to it" Tobi... first night, oh nm, he slept on my wifes chest the first night he was home, the second night, he was in his crate.. a massive one at that, the one he still uses, and he was right by our bed and just fine with it.


----------



## xchairity_casex

Cesar has become very motherly towards her its so funny he will run over to make sure shes okay, follw her around, lie with her and if she is doing somthing shes not supposed to, he will block her


----------



## Sprocket

It looks like she has brindle points instead of her whole body being black brindle.


----------



## xchairity_casex

Sprocket said:


> It looks like she has brindle points instead of her whole body being black brindle.


for bull terriers theres red brindle and brindle, black brindle is a black dog with the brindle points where the red for a tri color would be, so she would be called a black brindle and white


----------



## Sprocket

Oh that's different. I would just call her a black brindle point. 

Interesting


----------



## xchairity_casex




----------



## xchairity_casex




----------

